# Breadcrumb Navigation below the thread



## DixieSax (Jun 21, 2008)

When reading through threads on the message board, it would be extremely useful to have breadcrumb navigation repeated at the bottom of the page. Most message boards do this by default. It's counterproductive to read to the bottom of a page on a long thread, then be required to scroll all the way back to the top of the page to make use of the breadcrumb navigation.

It's a simple thing to do in vbulletin - here are the instructions for it.

http://forum.vbulletinsetup.com/f18/adding-breadcrumbs-below-thread-5632.html


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

That sounds like a good suggestion to me - I'll bring it up to Harri & the Staff.

Thanks


----------



## MartinMusicMan (Jul 13, 2007)

kcp said:


> Harri & the Staff


Is that the name of the SOTW band?


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

That would make a good name for a band, would it?


----------

